# Chinas’ Imminent Domain



## Francis Vineyard (Dec 1, 2012)

House in China Sits in Middle of Highway is like pulling nails!











Francis


----------



## cda (Dec 1, 2012)

Wonder if he has active  utilities ??


----------



## fatboy (Dec 1, 2012)

wow, too funny...........


----------



## brudgers (Dec 1, 2012)

fatboy said:
			
		

> wow, too funny...........


  Even funnier:  Chinese paper congratulates Kim Jong Un on being named


----------



## jar546 (Dec 2, 2012)

Gotta love The Onion


----------



## TJacobs (Dec 2, 2012)

ITN News » Chinese house in middle of road demolished


----------

